# new construction - doorbell transformer help



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I put a 2 gang box, install the doorbell transformer and us phone wire to the buttons.
The wires feeding the transformer have to be #14, or #12, depending on what circuit you are using for the doorbell


----------



## Abcanfield (Apr 14, 2011)

There are special boxes that allow you to do that. As a rule mixing voltages requires some form of separation. This is especially true in door bell cases because the 12volt side is not fused and the wires are a lot smaller. If one shorts to the other you are going to have a big problem.
This transformer is enclosed and can be mounted in a single gang box, allowing you to install next to bell wiring/phone wire that is stubbed out or in a 2 gang low volt/line volt combo box. 

http://www.build.com/nutone-c915/s446069?uid=1025437


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm a don't enclose keep it exposed by the boiler or panel or someplace to let if breathe and be found kinda guy. 

Also. Larger gauge than thin phone wire. 
18. 20. 

What's phone 22?


----------



## Abcanfield (Apr 14, 2011)

ritelec said:


> I'm a don't enclose keep it exposed by the boiler or panel or someplace to let if breathe and be found kinda guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree. OP said this is new construction, so why not seize the chance to install correctly & in a convenient location for maintainance.


----------



## vettegc (May 28, 2014)

i just dont know what i am suppose to do and was trying to figure out the best way. So I run #12 or 14 to the transformer and 18 or 20 gauge from the transformer to the chime. Then 12 or 14 from each doorbell to the transformer or chime or both?


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

You have 2 voltages your working with. 

The 12 or 14 is what ever 120 v circuit you're taping or getting power from. 

The low voltage side of the transformer is all done with bell wire. 

The switches and the chime. Low voltage.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If it is new construction--consider mounting the transformer directly to the main breaker box---
Easy to find later--saves you from running a 110 line ---this method is common in my area.


----------



## vettegc (May 28, 2014)

oh'mike said:


> If it is new construction--consider mounting the transformer directly to the main breaker box---
> Easy to find later--saves you from running a 110 line ---this method is common in my area.


Breaker box is recessed in the wall? Sheetrock would cover?

Can I just put it in a dual voltage box behind the chime?


----------



## vettegc (May 28, 2014)

Abcanfield said:


> There are special boxes that allow you to do that. As a rule mixing voltages requires some form of separation. This is especially true in door bell cases because the 12volt side is not fused and the wires are a lot smaller. If one shorts to the other you are going to have a big problem.
> This transformer is enclosed and can be mounted in a single gang box, allowing you to install next to bell wiring/phone wire that is stubbed out or in a 2 gang low volt/line volt combo box.
> 
> http://www.build.com/nutone-c915/s446069?uid=1025437


Don't think I can justify spending $100 for this.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Why do you want to enclose a heat generating device in your wall. Put it at your panel box. Easy access down the road. And bell wire is much cheaper then the 14 gauge wire you would need to use to run up to the chime area.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

vettegc said:


> Breaker box is recessed in the wall? Sheetrock would cover?
> 
> Can I just put it in a dual voltage box behind the chime?


You don't need a dual voltage box. Purchase a transformer (it should be the correct volts and wattage (like 16 volt 10 watts or VA). Your chimes should have that information on what transformer is needed. Find a junction box where you can access 120 volt power. The install will look like this 









this is a doorbell system mounted on a board for a visual idea of what things look like


Not my favorite way but works. If your panel has the gutter space you can install inside your panel. Most of the transformers are for mounting in a junction box thru a knockout or to your panel with screws or thru a knockout.


----------



## vettegc (May 28, 2014)

beenthere said:


> Why do you want to enclose a heat generating device in your wall. Put it at your panel box. Easy access down the road. And bell wire is much cheaper then the 14 gauge wire you would need to use to run up to the chime area.


Because panel is recessed in the wall and there well be spray foam insulation in walls. Also walls will be covered by sheetrock. Also panel is in a semi-conditioned attic/type storage room and may get hot in that room.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Best picture I could locate. In your case you would purchase a transformer that has the feet on it to screw to the inside of your panel.










e


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Could install it anywhere.

(utility room-closet. laundry)


----------



## vettegc (May 28, 2014)

ritelec said:


> Could install it anywhere.
> 
> (utility room-closet. laundry)


What kind of box is it mounted to in that last picture? 

Another option is the attic but the instructions say not to do that. Is that a safety concern, or is it just that it will not last as long?


----------



## tbeck3579 (Dec 9, 2014)

This is an older thread so the OP has probably finished his DIY project already. So, I guess I'm posting this for future DIY'ers searching on this subject. With today's technology there is frequently a "wireless" solution, and doorbells are no exception. I have a wireless doorbell that plugs in. My house is pretty big -- not fancy, just big, old, and was lacking a "modern" doorbell. Look below for my pic of the original old doorbell which is still on the door. It's wireless too, hehehe. Anyway, check out the modern options. I located the plug centrally within the home so I can hear it throughout the house. No wiring, no high tech installation required. Replace the battery every few years and you're good to go.

Outside you turn the knob, and it rings on the inside:










Inside is a "bicycle" bell on the door :scooter: This is how they did it way back when, a very energy efficient bell. The difference, this one lasted 110 years, and has another 100 years to go; the new ones about 10 years.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Startingover started a thread about that rotory bell last week---I want one--

Low tec for me----love it.


----------

